# Score !! a Bob Usaszi Restored B-6



## dave the wave (Jun 23, 2014)

I bought this from a guy in Portland Ore. over the weekend.it has front and rear drum brakes.and rare blue two tone color.


----------



## TammyN (Jun 23, 2014)

That's a beauty! I'm glad I'm nit the only one who neglects dishes while working on bikes 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful! And that definitely belongs in the living room, not the kitchen.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2014)

Super nice!

 The restoration gets an undeserved bad name, because if done correctly, as in a Bob Uszaszi restoration, they are a thing of absolute beauty, worthy of a museum.
 Enjoy your new bike, because that's what it is. As good as new, or as close to it as your ever going to find.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 24, 2014)

That's a really nice, deep blue color. I like that scheme.


----------



## jkent (Jun 24, 2014)

Bob U. is the best of the best!
Talent like this is priceless in the preservation of history.
I would love to own a bike that he has restored.
Could some one tell me why the mix of colors on this bike?
I noticed the inside color of the springer darts are white and the inside color of the fender stripes are white.
Was this common for Schwinn to mix colors like this? I have seen other bikes with original Cream paint on the frame but the color on the fenders or tank or even both are a White. 
and wondered if this was a replacement part or if it was common for Schwinn to take White parts, like tank, fenders, and forks and mix them with other colors.
Here is another two tone blue, Bob U. restoration but the fenders and fork darts all match the frame color.



And here is a 1936 C model that is supposed to have all original paint but the tank and it looks like the fenders are White and the frame color is more of a cream color.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 24, 2014)

dave the wave said:


> I bought this from a guy in Portland Ore. over the weekend.it has front and rear drum brakes.and rare blue two tone color.




nice bike,, now put the tank up to the head tube.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice Dave!!


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 24, 2014)

jkent said:


> Bob U. is the best of the best!
> Talent like this is priceless in the preservation of history.
> I would love to own a bike that he has restored.
> Could some one tell me why the mix of colors on this bike?
> ...




I think you are just looking at the pictures wrong. It is hard to tell but the fork and fenders are both Robin's egg blue on dark blue.  Frame is the same.

The c-model is a different story. Tank could have been added or painted during a different run if it really is original.


----------



## jkent (Jun 24, 2014)

On Dave's bike the fender stripes and springer darts are white. Not Robin Egg Blue.
JKent


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jun 24, 2014)

*Bob uzi*

Yes ya all are right  BOB KICKS BUTT WHEN IT COMES TO HIS RESTOS hes a friend of mine and restored a 1941 dx  admrial badged schwinn  that was in a mountain bike display at the san fran airport   and will be displayed at the mountain bike museum here in fairfax calif when it opens in july  his knowlege in great for our hobby    now if someone can tell him what time it is   that would be great     all the best RUDY CONTRATTI  FAIRFAX CALIF


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 24, 2014)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Please don't talk about Bobcycles and how accurate his restorations are...,,,

It's the BEST kept secret out in for anyone into Schwinns and other American bicycles. 

Please keep browbeating restorations and keep the focus on buying Original Paint Schwinns, 
while I get my Schwinns restored by Bob.......Shhhhhhhhhh

theSaint


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 24, 2014)

TheSaint said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Please don't talk about Bobcycles and how accurate his restorations are...,,,
> 
> It's the BEST kept secret out in for anyone into Schwinns and other American bicycles.
> 
> ...



Bob who?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 24, 2014)

*2 tone blue*

ha WOW!  That was a blast from the past!  Thanks for the props from whomever out there...
I restored that bike for a METICULOUS Schwinn affecianado up in Portland years back...maybe 10?
The parts he provided were TOP TOP shelf for the resto.
That rarely happens with restoration work.....I'm usually left ot sourcing the missing parts and pieces.
Owner did all the homework on that one....and the parts were NOS or primo original.
ZERO cut corners on that bike.
All the drum brake components were Extremely Mint and killer.
Fun project.

I can remember a near tragedy in the resto process .......I was navigating across my messy shop floor
with one half of the tank when I did the DOH maneuver and DROPPED the fugger on the CEMENT floor of the shop....
from 4 feet up.......landing on cement.
No scratch!  NO chip.   Most bizarre clumsy recovery move ever of all time.

Must have been a magic bike, it went together awesome.

Funny thing is, it was on the market for a few years, he didn't want to ship....and I had
buyers for it at his asking price.   

Flash made the fork and fender 2tone look white.......it was all Robins egg blue 2 tone.

Nice score!  PRIMO parts for that build...one of those magnifying glass worthy build ups.

thanks for the kind words on it.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 24, 2014)

*other blue bike*

JKent!  The bike you posted is a different bike than Daves!  Restored a few years apart and sent off to Chicago to ERIWINES Bicycle/Motorcycle Auction series
about 10 years back.   The auction house attempted to ride on the successes of the Chicago Sothebys Bicycle/Motorcycle auctions from the late 90's...
and their first auction was pretty successful.
This particular B6 pulled close to 3 at auction........not bad for 10 years ago.
Thanks to Mark Mattei out there in Chicago for handling the restored bikes I shipped and ensuring safe passage to the bidding floor!
Mark is the best in the Windy City for knowledge and resources concerning antique bicycles.
I have to wonder where you obtained those pix?  I don't even think I have any here of that particular build, and again not the same bike Dave purchased.

thx




jkent said:


> Bob U. is the best of the best!
> Talent like this is priceless in the preservation of history.
> I would love to own a bike that he has restored.
> Could some one tell me why the mix of colors on this bike?
> ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 24, 2014)

might help if the colors were more accurate on those scanned photos.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 24, 2014)

Great job again on the bike Bob !! the color still has a brilliant finish.


----------

